# New QS owner Leeds



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi TT fans, After searching for what feels like an age I finally found the QS I wanted in almost perfect condition. Deposit has been put down and I am picking it up this Friday. Can't wait  my intentions are to use it as a weekend car and hopefully go to some meets. Thanks and looking forward to contributing to the forum.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, HipAl, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## gninnam (Sep 5, 2010)

Love the colour combo 

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  qS great choice 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 

Yvette's having a 'cruise' on the 19th if you fancy meeting a few of us for a day out - viewtopic.php?f=3&t=945161


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks cloud,Sounds good to me. Don't live too far away so count me in.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

HipAl said:


> Thanks cloud,Sounds good to me. Don't live too far away so count me in.


Excellent, I'll let her know.


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Great. Picking the TT QS up tomorrow  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Silky V (Feb 13, 2007)

Great looking car.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you got it yet? [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes Cloud, picked it up last night from Manchester and had the best drive ever, with a huge smile on my face. I had a Audi B6 S4 Avant and this feels so much better. Feels faster,tighter and handles much better very pleased


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Congratulations!

Just need this rain to clear up and you can play with your new toy in the sunshine.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## 2elliot (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, fantastic car. That's just the spec I'm looking for, too.


----------



## HipAl (Mar 9, 2015)

2elliot said:


> Wow, fantastic car. That's just the spec I'm looking for, too.


Thanks.


----------

